# ¿Displays anodo o catodo común?



## dani_v8 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hola, me he decidido a hacer el contador del esquema, ya tengo todo menos los displays, ¿Son displays de 7 segmentos y catodo común?
Creo que si, pero quiero asegurarme, porque los compro por internet, si no le preguntaba al de la tienda.
Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## mracevedo85 (Jun 30, 2009)

hola: los display son anodo comun, ya que este esta directamente conectado a los transistores y cada catodo de los led del display se conecta por resistencia al 4543.

saludos


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 30, 2009)

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 30, 2009)

Gracias por tu ayuda, pensaba que era al reves, como el catodo es el que va al positivo.


----------



## ades (May 4, 2011)

mmmmm ..... son catodo comun ...???...porque dices que son anodo comuun ..aa???


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 4, 2011)

Los displays deben ser de ánodo común, y los transistores tienen conectados el emisor y el colector en forma invertida, así no va a funcionar.
La forma correcta es así:


----------

